# question about minor traffic offences



## khurramc (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all. I have a question. When filling out the form 80 question number 32 part a, 
do I have to report one speeding and 2 stop sign violation offences that took place in the U.S.A ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No, those are not criminal in nature.

You need to report those that are criminal in nature:

Parking ticket: No
Drink Driving: Yes
Jail Time: Always Yes.



khurramc said:


> Hi all. I have a question. When filling out the form 80 question number 32 part a,
> do I have to report one speeding and 2 stop sign violation offences that took place in the U.S.A ?


----------



## khurramc (Feb 2, 2010)

amaslam said:


> No, those are not criminal in nature.
> 
> You need to report those that are criminal in nature:
> 
> ...



thanks amaslam for the reply. but here is the questions quoted in exact form : 

*"Have you, or any other person included in this application, ever been convicted of, or found guilty of, ANY offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application,
and any ‘spent’ convictions)? "*

appreciate your help.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

khurramc said:


> thanks amaslam for the reply. but here is the questions quoted in exact form :
> 
> *"Have you, or any other person included in this application, ever been convicted of, or found guilty of, ANY offences overseas or in Australia (include all traffic offences which went to court, including offences declared in your permanent residence application,
> and any ‘spent’ convictions)? "*
> ...


Depending on where you are most driving offences (such as a parking ticket) do not go to court - you simply get a fine and so that would be a minor offence in my opinion. 

So I guess the question for you is did you have to go to court for those offences? If so where you found guilty? If you went to court then you probably need to add those to your form. 

Last year I was found guilty of driving without due care and attention in Australia and I had to go to court. I pleaded guilty (rather than drag it out any longer) and I didn't get a fine or points. When it came to my citizenship form I added the conviction since they had a similar wording to your question and then I worried. It actually didn't make any difference at all and I don't think it will in your case either. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

